# Autonomo when no work takes place in Spain



## JayIRL (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey all,

I am in my late 20's and myself and my partner are looking to move to Valencia early next year.
I am wondering if anyone has any experience on how my situation would work.

I own an Irish Registered Company that I work for. I will be resident in Spain. Can I register as autonomo in Spain while being Director of a foreign company? I would prefer not to get into the hassle of doing payroll from an Irish company to a Spanish tax resident as that gets very messy.

All my work would take place outside of Spain for various international companies in their own countries. So I would not be invoicing any Spanish companies so the payment directly to the Hacienda by the invoiced company would not take place.

Or alternatively is there anyway for me to maintain my Irish financial system and taxation while being resident full time in Spain? i.e Being legal in Spain while living out of my Irish bank account.

Thanks in advance everyone!

James


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JayIRL said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am in my late 20's and myself and my partner are looking to move to Valencia early next year.
> I am wondering if anyone has any experience on how my situation would work.
> ...


where will *you *be while you are working?


----------



## JayIRL (Jul 22, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> where will *you *be while you are working?


At client locations in various countries. Spain would be my base. But I would be in Spain for more than the 183 day threshold.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JayIRL said:


> At client locations in various countries. Spain would be my base. But I would be in Spain for more than the 183 day threshold.


that would make you tax resident, so you'd have to do a tax declaration 

you wouldn't have to register as autónomo though, nor move your business here

do check with an expert about this, but I'm 99.999.....% sure that's the situation


to register as resident you'll have to show funds/income into a Spanish bank account & private healthcare provision


----------



## JayIRL (Jul 22, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> that would make you tax resident, so you'd have to do a tax declaration
> 
> you wouldn't have to register as autónomo though, nor move your business here
> 
> ...


I take it this is the 12000 per person per year into a Spanish account thing Ive heard of before then? And yeah I have private international health insurance already so that would be fine.


----------



## DaveInSpain (Sep 21, 2013)

If you didnt want to do payroll for a Spanish employee (yourself), then as autonomo, you would invoice your company to get paid. This would be zero-rated for IVA as it is EU cross border.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JayIRL said:


> I take it this is the 12000 per person per year into a Spanish account thing Ive heard of before then? And yeah I have private international health insurance already so that would be fine.


yes that sounds about right - though it does vary from extranjería to extranjería


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

JayIRL said:


> I take it this is the 12000 per person per year into a Spanish account thing Ive heard of before then? And yeah I have private international health insurance already so that would be fine.


Check your health insurance is valid once you are not actually resident in the UK. Most aren't but you could easily take out a new one on Spain., with international cover for when you are travelling.


----------



## JayIRL (Jul 22, 2014)

brocher said:


> Check your health insurance is valid once you are not actually resident in the UK. Most aren't but you could easily take out a new one on Spain., with international cover for when you are travelling.


Yeah due to my work and travel etc I actually have insurance that is not dependent on my place of residence. I cant post links but its with (internationalsos dot com) Been very happy with it for a number of years.


----------

